# MAOIs (nardil) and Bodybuilding diets....are they safe?



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been doing bodybuilding seriously for half a year now, and I have been recently prescribed Nardil, which as everyone is probably aware, has some serious dietary restrictions. I am convinced that this diet will contain way too much Tyramine (and L-Tyrosine which I heard can convert into Tyramine in high amounts and be just as dangerous) and believe I will have to stop or cut down this diet.

I will start by writing my daily diet on a non-workout day so you can see what I will be eating and share your thoughts:

Meal 1:
44g Whey Protein Powder
1 1/2 cup of oats
1 pint Milk

Meal 2:
4 whole scrambled eggs
4 slices whole wheat toast

Meal 3:
1 200g tin of Tuna in Spring Water or Frozen chicken
brown pasta
Vegetables

Meal 4:
1 200g tin of Tuna in Spring Water or Frozen chicken
brown pasta
Vegetables

Meal 5:
250g lean Mince Steak
Brown Rice
Vegetables

Meal 6:
35g Whey casein powder
1 pint Milk
1 tbsp peanut butter

Some queastions:

1) I have heard that tinned meat and fish can contain moderate amounts of tyramine, so if I stop the tinned tuna and eat frozen fish and chicken instead, will this lower the tyramine content?

2) Whey Protein Powder has been on a late 1980's list of things to avoid while on MAOIs but every recent & updated list does not mention this as something to avoid. But it does have fairly high L-Tyrosine content so should this be avoided?

3) What level of Tyramine and L-Tyurosine is safe to consume within one meal?

4) I'm thinking of lowering the amount of protein (i.e meat & fish) in each of the stated meals and drinking a gallon of milk spread throughout the day instead. This is because I have heard that fresh milk has a low tyramine content, is this true and will this be safe?

Please comment on any other ways to increase the safety of the diet and anything else that you may know about the MAOI restrictions relating to a high protein intake diet.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Check your protein powder - the level of vitamins and minerals. Sometimes they go overboard and it can be (surprisigly common) deadly if you're taking a multivitamin or getting alot of specific vitamins, which it sounds like you are.

I have no idea about anything else, but drinking a gallon of milk a day doesn't sound especially healthy. And again, watch your vitamin intake if you're doing that too.


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> Check your protein powder - the level of vitamins and minerals. Sometimes they go overboard and it can be (surprisigly common) deadly if you're taking a multivitamin or getting alot of specific vitamins, which it sounds like you are.
> 
> I have no idea about anything else, but drinking a gallon of milk a day doesn't sound especially healthy. And again, watch your vitamin intake if you're doing that too.


Vitamins are fine with MAOIs. The problem is strictly with Tyramine (and L-Tyrosine). This is because a side effect MAOIs is to inactivate a chemical that metabolises Tyramine, therefore if too much is consumed then it will not be broken down, like normal and build up in the brain causing a hypertensive crisis.

Also taking very large amounts of vitamins while doing an intense training regimine is not a bad thing. Intense workouts dramatically deplete these vitamins therefore there is no danger there. (obviously high amounts of vitamin A are dangerous in all cases)

I don't think fresh milk contains any Tyramine. (correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Dazzer1000 said:


> Also taking very large amounts of vitamins while doing an intense training regimine is not a bad thing. Intense workouts dramatically deplete these vitamins therefore there is no danger there. (obviously high amounts of vitamin A are dangerous in all cases)


I'm just trying to help, I've been on intense protein diets (protein powder, milk, fish, eggs) before so I know what I'm talking about.

Also, the danger is still there. When I say overboard I mean overboard. The number one overdose is Iron because people fail to check their amount of specific vitamins which you are getting alot of from fish and milk. All I'm saying is be cautious. It happens more often than you would think.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dazzer1000 said:


> I have been doing bodybuilding seriously for half a year now, and I have been recently prescribed Nardil, which as everyone is probably aware, has some serious dietary restrictions. I am convinced that this diet will contain way too much Tyramine (and L-Tyrosine which I heard can convert into Tyramine in high amounts and be just as dangerous) and believe I will have to stop or cut down this diet.
> 
> I will start by writing my daily diet on a non-workout day so you can see what I will be eating and share your thoughts:
> 
> ...


my advice is **** the nardil. who needs drugs when SA is caused by your thoughts ?

thinkrightnow is the best treatment for SA. taking drugs to cure a mental disorder just makes me laugh over and over again :rofl 
its so [email protected] stupid its actually funny :rofl


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

julie cooper said:


> Dazzer1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been doing bodybuilding seriously for half a year now, and I have been recently prescribed Nardil, which as everyone is probably aware, has some serious dietary restrictions. I am convinced that this diet will contain way too much Tyramine (and L-Tyrosine which I heard can convert into Tyramine in high amounts and be just as dangerous) and believe I will have to stop or cut down this diet.
> ...


do you feel the same way about drugs for depression and schizophrenia? it's been accepted medical fact for years that a lot of mental illnesses have their routes in chemical imbalances in the brain, and the only way they can be treated is with drugs.


----------

